# Lost gear at Riverway/Mccabes take-out



## Stonewalker (Oct 7, 2006)

I lost a gray dry box that was packed with dry bags, sleeping pads, Kitchen gear, tent, etc. I lost it back in mid-June (16th) on the Gunnison at the Riverway/McCabes take-out. Kade 970-944-2002 reward offered upon return.


----------

